# Ruger introduces Super Red Hawk model in 10mm Auto



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ruger introduces Super Red Hawk model in 10mm Auto


----------



## rdnzl (Nov 25, 2017)

Too much gun for the cartridge. Much better suited to the Redhawk or GP-100, in a five shot. IMO of course.


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I recently purchased a Super Redhawk in 10mm. I like the handgun. I will admit the moon clips are a hassle and you need to purchase a pair of suspenders, if you carry the gun on your hip, but the weight really reduces recoil. It is really a nice gun to shoot.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

rdnzl said:


> Too much gun for the cartridge. Much better suited to the Redhawk or GP-100, in a five shot. IMO of course.


I agree. Moreover, I don't really see the point in shooting a rimless semi-auto cartridge in a revolver when you can go the equivalent or more made in a rimmed cartridge made for a revolver. You gain nothing yet have to deal with moon clips, head-spacing on the case mouth, or both. I would imagine that reloading manual recipes cover semi-auto use, but not longer barreled, and possibly higher pressure revolver use. You're also dealing with a smaller .40 caliber bullet for no particular reason I can fathom. I think this is one reason 41 Magnum never really took off.

I shoot whitetail and hog with a Super Blackhawk in 44 magnum. If I were younger, I'd probably get one in 454 Casull which gives the option of dropping to 45 Colt when you want to. I like 10mm auto but only where it's designed, in a semi-auto pistol. I don't understand Ruger's thinking. I suppose maybe if one already was reloading for 10mm for a semi-auto and wanted a revolver in the same to save on loading dies, but that strikes me as far fetched because of all the disadvantages.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it would be more popular in a GP-100, with standard loads. Of course, a standard load gains very little on .357 magnum, so why bother with moon clips? On the other hand, a high capacity auto-loader that will handle heavy bullets and hot loads is very attractive for bear protection, feral hogs, etc.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Bisley said:


> I think it would be more popular in a GP-100, with standard loads. Of course, a standard load gains very little on .357 magnum, so why bother with moon clips? On the other hand, a high capacity auto-loader that will handle heavy bullets and hot loads is very attractive for bear protection, feral hogs, etc.


I've owned a pair of 10mm back in the day, but never hunted with them. Just never got around to it. I've killed several hogs with a 4" barreled S&W 357 Magnum revolver. One lucky shot was over 100 yds on a huge spotted sow. It went in the neck and split the spine. That sow dropped dead on the spot. Normally, my pig gun is a Ruger Super Blackhawk in 44 Magnum shooting Keith style hard cast. I've probably taken 30 or 40 pig with that gun alone since I bought it in 1977. It's a 1776-1976 Bicentennial Edition. I've taken pig with about everything I can think of from a 22 Magnum Colt SA to a Ruger M77 bolt action in 270. I've only shot one bear as an adult and that was off the Knife River in Northern Minnesota. That was another Ruger 270 and at almost 300 yards. As a 15 year old youngster shooting with my dad, I killed a rather small Florida Black Bear with his M1892 in 30-40 Krag. Good sausage and bear steaks. My father and grandfather as well as my Utah uncle loved 30-40 Krag for some reason. My brothers and I all had to shoot our first dear with one.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm glad Ruger is remaking the Redhawk in 357 and now 10mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

A .41 Redhawk is on my shopping list.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

TheReaper said:


> A .41 Redhawk is on my shopping list.


Me Too.....!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

TheReaper said:


> A .41 Redhawk is on my shopping list.


I like my Blackhawks and Super Blackhawks, but like 10mm Auto in a revolver, I don't see the point in 41 Magnum. Why not a much more available round like 44 Magnum? If you want a little less, download it or use 44 Special. I've got a few friends who like 41 Magnum, I but don't understand why. Again, it's a great round, but I don't understand the need for it. Just me, I guess. I'll continue with 44 Magnum.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a .41 S&W back in the early 80's a should have never sold it. I have owned Super Blackhawks since the early 70's, the one in my avatar was a gift from my
wife in 1982. I also have a full spread of RCBS .44 reloading eqt that I haven't used in 15 years. I like the 41 because it's just different, kinda like the 357 Sig is
different.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it would be very cool for Ruger to bring back the .38-40 in the Blackhawk. It is the ballistic equivalent of the 40 S&W, and in a Ruger, could be the equivalent of a 10mm or .41 Magnum. Is it needed? No. But, since when does anybody go by that? The ammo is still available in lighter loads that are safe in the old Colts. But it would be no big deal for an ammo manufacturer to tool up for a few runs of them, as needed.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

TheReaper said:


> I had a .41 S&W back in the early 80's a should have never sold it. I have owned Super Blackhawks since the early 70's, the one in my avatar was a gift from my
> wife in 1982. I also have a full spread of RCBS .44 reloading eqt that I haven't used in 15 years. I like the 41 because it's just different, kinda like the 357 Sig is
> different.


Well, I can understand and respect that. Like you, I often take the road less traveled just because it is less traveled. That's one of the reasons I don't particularly like Glocks. Too many have them. Also, for many years, I've liked wildcats, but mainly for rifle cartridges. I was, in my group of hunting friends, an early adopter of the .257 Roberts Ackley Improved and bought the dies from Herters catalog (I wonder how many remember Herters).

As I get older, I try to stay mostly with the most common rounds. I think about the "what ifs" more, like what if we have a severe depression, epidemic, or something? Maybe I have a screw loose, but I want to make sure ammunition is more likely to be available? If not, how about bullets? Can I cast them? So, the only way I'd ever consider a 41 Magnum was if I also purchased molds, dies and everything else needed to roll your own. Better yet, just stick with what I already own all that for, 44 Magnum. It's only a smidgen larger at 43 caliber verses 41 caliber, so I can see no reason to get the smaller. But your reasoning makes sense to me but not for me.


----------

